# SZR?



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

OK, I got a call from a Jim, claiming to be with SZR, Southern Z Racing, and he said he would sponsor my 280zx. Unfortunately I cannot find any documentation on SZR, or even a listing on any website. I want just wondering if anyone has heard of them???

Thanks


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

never heard of them and considering a Google search yielded no results, I'de be sketched. Also especially if he only says his name is Jim


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I have never heard of such a thing???


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]I have never heard of such a thing???[/QUOTE]

Yah my friends and I cannot find anything about them anywhere, so I am thinking they don't exist.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

No call back phone number? You can research these things inside out on 411.com. Start with a phone number, you can find an address or a business name at least.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> No call back phone number? You can research these things inside out on 411.com. Start with a phone number, you can find an address or a business name at least.


No I don't have anything on them. They called my cell, and it was a private number. I have asked around and I am 99.9% sure they don't exist.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Minagera said:


> No I don't have anything on them. They called my cell, and it was a private number. I have asked around and I am 99.9% sure they don't exist.


 So why would they want to sponsor your car if they don't exist?  Either just a dumb joke , or maybe it might eventually have led to the theft of your car. Who knows.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> So why would they want to sponsor your car if they don't exist?  Either just a dumb joke , or maybe it might eventually have led to the theft of your car. Who knows.


Yah that would really piss me off. Anyway, I am looking for a classic se-r now too. I want a nissan family.


----------

